# Installing Curtis Sno-Pro 3000 on a 2007 GMC 2500HD



## DERHNTR (Sep 16, 2014)

A couple weeks ago I picked up a new to me GMC to replace my 98 Chevy Z71 half ton. The 98 has 241,000 on it and the body is falling off. I decided to use my current plow a Curtis Sno-Pro 3000 hitch and run. I did a lot of research on mounting the frame. Called my local distributor. Great Lakes Snow and Ice and he had a frame in stock. I kind of like to do things for myself so decided to mount it myself.

Truck before install


----------



## DERHNTR (Sep 16, 2014)

Truck and Plow Frame


----------



## DERHNTR (Sep 16, 2014)

Following the guide lines it said to remove 30 inches of the valiance. Eyeball and tape told me I did not have to take that much off. I only removed 28 inches and could have gotten away with 27 inches


----------



## DERHNTR (Sep 16, 2014)

2 hours later here is what it looks like. Took a little longer as kit had fine thread bolts and course threaded nuts on a couple  and was missing 1 nut from kit.  I am please with the way it turned out.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice rig, looks like a clean install


----------

